# PLZ help, Apple snails!



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So I think apple snails are cool. I kind of want one but I was looking online at sites on them and YT videos and stuff and aside from the confusing sub-species are all apple snails gendered? I don't want a hermaphrodite of anything!!! :roll:
My tank is not overrun with algae so I understand I'd have to feed it wafers and lettuce, whatever no big deal. But is my tank big enough for Laki and a snail?? I think it's a 2.5-3 gal (medium kritter keeper)
And what's this I hear about bioload.. It poops out double what it eats? :shock: That doesn't seem fun. . .

So I was wondering the maintenance of them and if it's worth it.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

I was gonna get them. But then I heard they poop a lot so I got Shrimps instead. Informations from snail owners will be helpful


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have one, and he's doing well, but he's in a 33gal with lots of live plants


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

bioload wise... I don't know now if I wants one. I was looking into smaller ones like zebra and assassins. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

As long as you clean your tank regularly you won't really see much of a mess. I have two mystery snails, and I noticed the seem to poo more when I feed them cucumbers. Not sure why! So I always make sure to feed them treats that make them poo a lot more right before I clean the tank. They're really fun to watch, and mine seem to have a lot of personality. I would recommend them mainly because I enjoy mine so much c:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I'm not a fan. They poo everywhere and eat my plants. the small ones die and leave their shells all over the ground. they breed like crazy and are almost impossible to get rid of. I try to kill them. 
I once got an apple snail and it made a huge mess...never again am I getting a snail. Although I admit the applesnails are fun to watch...thats probably their best and only attribute.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your added comment! Though, zebra snails breed only in brackish water and eggs don't survive in freshwater. The apple snails are gendered though so they need a mate to reproduce.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I dont even think we are allowed zebra snails in nz...so I'm kinda jealous.

I must have the bad kind of snails then...they are small, round and orange and the others are greyish brown with pointy shells. Avoid them at all costs haha


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think you're referrring to ramshorns. Those look really awesome but reproduce with themselves and create a problem. The good thing about the assassin (or zebra I forget which one now) is that they hunt down the smaller species f snail and eat them!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Gotta say, love my apple snail, it spends it's days eating any dead or dieing plant matter. And uh, the girls seem to poo more than him >.>


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't put one in a 3 gallon. They poop a LOT. I prefer nerites (zebras)
If you don't believe me, take out the substrate so the apple snail is in a barebottom tank. In a day or two the entire floor will be pretty much covered in crap. Trust me - it's nasty! (And I didn't even feed mine, I put it in to help with an algae problem. Totally not worth it!)


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Apple snails poo a lot... and are pretty huge. 

I have Myspery snails instead. I really like them so I got 3! Your tank will be fine. Mystery snails don't poop as much. In QT I kept them in a cup for about 12 hours while acclimating them, and I had 2 in there, and the whole thing actaully wasn't flooded with poo. Just a little bit. As long as you do water changes you cab get 2 if you want. Compares to size and how much they eat they have a large bioload, but it is still pretty small.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm looking at my Apple Snail in my 15g, and he would be some depressed in a tank as small as a 3 gallon. Mine's an adult, he's about the size of my palm. That's a big snail. And yes, they are messy. Personally, I wouldn't suggest getting an Apple in such a small tank. They are quite active. Mystery snails are much smaller, but I have never personally seen one. Apples are not common here either lol


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh god teh size of your hand!!!! AIEEEEEEE! Yeah, Mystery snails are great for smaller tanks. They only get about an inch. 

A snail... the size of your palm.... *Stares at my snails*

Oh wait, I forgot, one died while in QT. I was moving it to the big tank and its door came off and its insides spilled out. *Sigh* I knew it must be dead ot it hadn't moved for 2 weeks. Yet I continuted to keep in and feed it....

And yes, they are actually very active. Blue and I (My blue mysetry snail) like to play tricks on my dad. Sometimes he sits in my room with me and watched me fish, and when he leaves to go do something real quick, I pick Blu up and move him to some crazy place like the opposite side of the tank or on top of the filter! Blu learned how to climb the divider, it is quite funny. Last night I heard dripping, so I came down to see what was up, and I thought my filter must be screwed up, and low and behold Blu is sitting there climbing over it and the water is pouring over bis back making a dripping sound!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/photos/mollusks/applesnails/hugesnail.jpg

Do their shells grow too?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I seen google images of hand size snails. While that's cool I already decided I'm not getting an apple snail. That's for sure! I would rather not poison Lakitu with ammonia from a snail 

I'm really debating now. Mystery snails only get to be 1 inch?? Hm.. But I think I would better if I had one in a bigger tank... With a filter. 

Feel free to share ideas and pictures with me too! I think I stepped off the fence on snails but I still think they're cool!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a golf ball sized snail in the "show" tank at the pet shop in the village.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The caiman tank or the turtles tank? I never seen it :/ But it sure sounds awesome! I seen their little snail in the zen tank or whatever on the counter. That's the one I was watching with my neice while my sister talked to Andrea. It wasn't that big though!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe they sold it, haven't been in there in over a week


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I only glanced at the turtles. I love them but they remind me of my own (which I had to re-home) and so it makes me sad. Plus, you cannot see down into the water anyway... Maybe the turtles ate it?


o.o Wait a second. You mean the caiman tank.. 


I seen the paint on the tank saying "I spy..." an apple snail. But I was too distraught at the caiman staring back at me which startled me bc he was closer than I thought and when my eyes focused on him it scared me. Somehow they managed to kill the other caimen. Poor thing. Probably wild caught.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh no, the tank on the counter, it's one of the fluval ones I think.

And petsmart just gave me about 20 mini snails (nerites I think). 

Hah, they had a goldfish in there to eat them, were a pest.

If you can't get up there I've got lots... and lots


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! But I think I'll hold off on snails... Especially hermaphrodites!!


----------

